# Niagara Falls



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Niagara Falls is a Canadian city of 82,184 residents on the Niagara River in the Golden Horseshoe region of south-central Ontario. It lies across the river from Niagara Falls, New York, and was incorporated on June 12, 1903.

The city is dominated by the Niagara Falls waterfalls on the Niagara River and benefits from the fact, that both falls, American Falls and Horseshoe Falls, can be best seen from the Canadian side thus presenting the city one of the major tourist attractions of the world. The natural spectacle brings in millions of tourists yearly. The city permitted the development of a tourist area along the falls and the gorge. This area which stretches along the Niagara River parkway and tourist promenade is particularly concentrated at the brink of the falls and, apart from the natural attractions along the river, includes huge parking lots, souvenir shops, observation towers, high-rise-hotels, casinos and theatres, mostly with colourful neon billboards and advertisements. Further to the north or south there are golf courses alongside historic sites from the War of 1812.


These pictures are from my short little trip to the falls this week. Enjoy!  



















The small cluster of hotels










The Incline Railway which takes you from the upper hotel part of the falls, directly down to the brink of the falls. 



















Preparing to go on the Maid of the Mist boat tour.










The Rainbow Bridge, connecting USA and Canada. 










The American side and observation deck. 




























The American and Bridal Veil Falls










Approaching the Canadian Horseshoe falls










Passengers getting soaked














































View towards the Canadian side










The Skylon Tower, a 160 metre tall observation tower.










The newest casino in Niagara Falls, ON.



















More falls the next day...
































































View from the hotel.



















The American and Horseshoe falls.


Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I love that place. Visited it three times.

My only gripes with is that the Ontario side is too touristy, and the New York side is too _gritty_.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics - spectacular and stunning view !


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice pics. What surprised me on my trip is that, for such a large falls, the sound is suprisingly not deafening.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice view. From Embassy Suites? I love how the hotels are situated on the hill.

Niagara rocks.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

^^ Yep, that's from the 37th floor of Embassy Suites. You get quite a view of Buffalo too, even though it's still pretty far away.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's the view from Buffalo looking back (see the skyline in the top left?)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Might as well show that picture of Buffalo as well. You can see the skyline just above the red and white smokestack.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

amazing! it's so huge and scary! lol 
btw what's these? hotels?
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/1623/img1855jg8.jpg


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The towers on the left and right are hotels, and the tower in the middle (the one that looks like a torch) is an observation deck, restaurant and small hotel.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Dr Funky (Jan 29, 2007)

TenRot said:


> I love that place. Visited it three times.
> 
> My only gripes with is that the Ontario side is too touristy, and the New York side is too _gritty_.


We so gwimey B


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

i never understood why people stay in hotels just to be closer to the falls which they might spend a few hours visiting...why not stay in buffalo or hamilton/toronto?


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

How close do you actually get to the Horseshoe Falls? It carries 90% of the entire cataract's flow. That much water coming down at you at once must be both frightening and awe-inspiring at the same time.


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

I visited Canada this year and I could know Niagara falls. Very beautiful. But .. Is it true you can see the falls from CN tower in a very sunny day? The tour guide of CN tower told me that but I confess I didn't believe her.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> How close do you actually get to the Horseshoe Falls? It carries 90% of the entire cataract's flow. That much water coming down at you at once must be both frightening and awe-inspiring at the same time.


You can walk up to about 10' from it's edge (there's a barrier, of course). You can also pay to go through a tunnel and walk behind the falls.


----------



## wcgokul (Dec 27, 2005)

nice ones.....


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

The falls are stunning, but too bad so much of the natural beauty was raped by tourist establishments.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

bobbycuzin said:


> i never understood why people stay in hotels just to be closer to the falls which they might spend a few hours visiting...why not stay in buffalo or hamilton/toronto?


I don't know about other people, but every time that I visited the falls, it was a sidetrip.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Niagara Falls: Romantic spot for honeymooners.

Buffalo, NY: Not so romantic.

See the difference kids?


----------

